# .308 advice



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Anybody have a 308 they want me to buy from them? I'm looking for one for my son, any good advice? I have been looking at the Savage axis and the new Ruger American models just because of price. The Savage is definitely not the nicest rifle in the world and the Ruger isn't out in stores yet so I have just seen it online but it has an adjustable trigger at least. I'm definitely willing to buy used as well. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't own a .308 but if I did it would be a Savage. I love everyone of my Savages. They may not look pretty up close but at the 100 yard mark and further they are the most beeeeutifus rifle I own.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a Kimber Longmaster with a Zeiss 6.5-20 Z-1000 that Id sell for $1800


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I had a Remington 700 SPS in . 308 that I sold a while back. It was a great gun. I've never shot the Savage Axis, but the price definitely looks pretty good. I'm sure you could find a new 700 ADL for around $375 if you look around. Cal Ranch in Logan had one a while back. 

Also, I'd keep your eyes on ksl... some awesome deals float through every now and then.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=30098&p=318118&hilit=mossberg+atr#p318118

I bought that one for my 11 yr old daughter. We have since found several loads that are sub moa.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Pretty Walnut. It will spend a lot more time being cleaned and shown off than getting drug around in the mud and shooting groups at the range. Hopefully, he'll have it long after the price is forgotten.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Why not buy your boy a classic? Savage mod 99. Was my first rifle and look how good I turned out


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. There are a couple of Savage 99's on KSL right now I might have to take a closer look at as well as that Mossberg. Or if Bax will just drop that last 0 off of his Kimber I will just buy that I love my Savages as well but the axis doesn't have the accutrigger or it would be a no brainer.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Just so you know, the Mossberg has a trigger they refer to as the LBA trigger system. Its about as close to the accutrigger as your going to get without going with a Savage.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

You convinced me! I just ordered one from gun genie for $299 after tax and delivery! With the adjustabilty it will be great for my wife, sons and daughters. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

You wont be disappointed. If your a reloader, let me know and I will get yo some load info that we have had great success with.


----------

